# restoring brightness level on X display wake



## romanaOne (Jul 16, 2018)

How do you do this in Xorg? Is there some script that runs in response to xset? Right now, I use `intel_backlight 1` to keep my laptop display almost off when using an external monitor.  After an idle period of 10 mins (set in KDE5 "Power Management / Energy Saving") , both displays switch off. When I come back and wake the screen, the laptop display is reset to a blinding 100 percent brightness.   How can I preserve this backlight settting? I don't see anything in `xset`--assuming this is how KDE is doing it--man page about running a script on wake/sleep.


----------

